# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > UNIX >  Самые основные команды Unix!

## Botanig

Эти основные команды UNIX.
banner - вывод плакатными буквами 
cal - печать календаря 
cat - слияние и вывод файлов 
chgrp - смена группы у файла 
chmod - изменение режима доступа к файлам 
chown - смена владельца файла 
cmp - сравнение двух файлов 
compress - сжатие данных для хранения. uncompress - 
восстановление сохраненного файла. zcat - вывод сохраненного файла. 
cp - копирование файлов 
crontab - описание регулярных действий 
cu, tip - вызов другой UNIX-системы 
date - выдача и установка даты и времени 
diskcp, diskcmp - Копирование, сравнение гибких дисков 
dos, doscat, doscp, dosdir, dosformat, dosmkdir, dosls, dosrm, dosrmdir - 
работа с файлами DOS 
echo - выдача аргументов командной строки на стандартный вывод 
env - формирование окружения для выполнения команды 
file - определение типа файла 
find - поиск файлов 
fsck, dfsck - проверка целостности файловой системы 
и интерактивная коррекция ошибок 
ftp - протокол передачи файлов ARPANET 
grep - поиск по шаблону, заданному ограниченным регулярным выражением 
head - вывод первых строк файла 
inittab - схема процесса init 
ipcrm - удаление идентификаторов средств межпроцессной связи 
ipcs - выдача информации о состоянии средств межпроцессной связи 
kill - терминирование процессов 
ln - создание ссылки на файл 
lp - выдача запроса на печать 
ls - выдача информации о файлах или каталогах 
mkdir - создание каталога 
mknod - создание специального файла 
more - постраничный просмотр текста файла. 
mv - переименование файлов 
passwd, yppasswd - смена входного пароля 
pg - фильтр для просмотра файлов на экране 
ps - выдача информации о состоянии процессов 
pwd - выдача имени текущего каталога 
rm - удаление файлов или каталогов 
rmdir - удаление каталогов 
sleep - приостановка выполнения на заданное время 
sort - сортировка и/или слияние файлов 
stty - установка характеристик терминала 
su - получение прав другого пользователя 
tail - вывод последних строк файла 
talk - разговор с другим пользователем 
tar - обслуживание файлового архива на магнитной ленте 
tr - преобразование символов 
umask - установка маски режима создания файлов 
uuencode, uudecode - кодирование/декодирование бинарный файл 
wc - подсчет количества символов, слов и строк в файле 
who - кто в системе?

----------


## Gregor24

забыл rm -f /
)

----------


## Botanig

> забыл rm -f /
> )


:) 
__________

----------


## Blackwizard

Ээээм, забыл man, т.к. ЭТО СВЯТАЯ СВЯТЫХ, по причине того, что сначала надо прочитать, а потом ломиться.

----------


## Blackwizard

mount - подключение других носителей в том числе и флоп, и cd-rom(dvd-rom)

----------


## bsdfan

ping тоже не помешает;)

----------


## nomoo

хах, banner - самая основная. Кто-нибудь ей когда-нибудь пользовался для ДЕЛА? :)

----------


## nomoo

тогда уж стоит вспомнить:
arp - просмотр, редактирование arp таблицы
ifconfig - работа с сетевыми интерфейсами
route - роутинг
clear && exit - чтобы враг не увидел что там было
для fbsd специфичная /etc/netstart - рестарт сетевой подсистемы
з.ы. ежели где неправ - поправляйте ;)

----------


## yugen

> mv - переименование файлов


Я бы предложил "перемещение и переименование файлов".
Хотя "перемещение" звучит не так самоочевидно, как "move".

----------


## neorfey

top - список запущенных процессов
groupadd, useradd - создание (добавление) группы, пользователя

----------


## pendruk

а к чему столько давно все написано http://www.linuxguide.it/command_lin...mmands_ru.html

----------


## shaulyn

halt reboot и конечно же MAN

----------

